# Mazda 626 won't start



## bobbush (Oct 25, 2011)

My 1998 Mazda 626LX wont start. The engine cranks, but wont turn over. I've tried replacing the fuel pump relay, checked the fuel filter, and the fule pump is ok. The only thing left is the pass key security system. How do I bypss this so I don't need a secure key?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi bobbush 


It is against forum rules to assist anyone in bypassing security systems, but there are a few things you will need to verify before taking such drastic action. First, verify that you get good spark from the coil to the spark plugs, inspect all the ignition system components for wear replace any that are needed. The next thing you need to verify are the injectors, hook up a node light and test for injector pulse at each of the molex connectors to the injectors. The injector pulse is a 5v d/c spike that comes from the car's computer, the pulse opens and closes the injectors at a rapid rate, if no injector pulse is present it is either a faulty PCM or a bad ground to the injectors. 



post back your findings.


----------

